# Testing the Quality of a Transferred Shirt



## nicwolf1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey all,

So I'm just getting into the transfer printing game, and I was curious how you know how well your print transferred to the garment. Is it something you should be able to tell just by looking/feeling? Will running it through the wash X amount of times tell you? 

I'm worried that I'll print something for a client and they'll come back a few weeks later saying that all my transfers fell off 

All of your help is greatly appreciated,
Nic


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Nic. Are you referring to transfers that you print yourself or designs that are manufactured?


----------



## nicwolf1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry, I should have been a little clearer! I mean I order custom transfers and press them myself on shirts.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Nic,
If you want to be sure at first wash the shirt and then dry it.


----------



## nicwolf1 (Jun 8, 2011)

And if it sticks/doesn't crack it's good?

I used to work in electronics repair, and a bigger issue than actually fixing something was making sure it would stay fixed. I guess it's just some of my paranoia from there carrying over to shirt printing


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If the transfers are applied properly, according to instructions, you should not have a problem with them. A quality transfer can outlast the shirt.


----------



## nicwolf1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks a ton!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can stretch test them... pinch the image and stretch it laterally, if it cracks, it isn't cured.


----------

